# L4D2 daten eingefügt zurotzdem noch 9.7GB downloaden?



## TK9999 (26. Dezember 2013)

*L4D2 daten eingefügt zurotzdem noch 9.7GB downloaden?*

habe folgendes Problem:
heute gibt es ja L4d2 kostenlos. habe mir die spiel daten vom meinem Bruder kopiert und im Staem/steamapps/common/L4D2 eingefügt aber trotzdem voll er noch 9,7GB downloaden??

was habe ich falsch gemacht?


----------



## Bunny_Joe (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: L4D2 daten eingefügt zurotzdem noch 9.7GB downloaden???*

Nichts. Normalerweise steht dann da, dass Steam vorhandene Dateien überprüft und dann installiert es das Spiel ganz normal.
Hast du wirklich alle Dateien kopiert?


----------



## Saudumm (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: L4D2 daten eingefügt zurotzdem noch 9.7GB downloaden?*

Geh auf Nummer sicher und erstell dir bei deinem Bruder ein Backup des Spiels. So werden alle Daten des Spiels gepackt. Das Backup kannst du dann bei dir wiederherstellen. So sollte es auf jeden Fall funktionieren.

Mach dazu einfach einen Rechtsklick aufs Spiel und wähle "Backup Game Files" (weiß grad nicht, wie das auf deutsch heißt)

Danach kannst du bei dir in Steam im Menü unter "Backup and Restore Games" das Backup, dass du von deinem Bruder dann kopiert hast wiederherstellen.


----------



## TK9999 (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: L4D2 daten eingefügt zurotzdem noch 9.7GB downloaden?*

Danke!


----------



## MezZo_Mix (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: L4D2 daten eingefügt zurotzdem noch 9.7GB downloaden?*

Als erstes Steam ausschalten, dann das Spiel in den richtigen Ordner ziehen und auf Installieren/Downloaden drücken. Steam überprüft dann die Daten. Kann sein das du wirklich nicht alles rüber gezogen hast


----------



## kine (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: L4D2 daten eingefügt zurotzdem noch 9.7GB downloaden?*

hat steam manchmal hatte ich auch schon öfter


----------

